# Unresponsive iMac



## AboutThisMac (May 2, 2013)

After a few days of stupendous RAM usage, thousands of Console errors and a random shutdown, OS X is now completely unresponsive. 

However, after creating a new user account the other day, I've noticed it's running beautifully despite whats going on over at my main, now unusable, account. Yesterday, I had over 50 Safari Tabs, PS, Mail, Calendar, Spotify and even Garageband for good measure, all running on the new test account for hours - and I had almost 2GB of completely free memory left.

I would've been down to double-digit MBs on the main account.

The console errors included Calendar/Contacts AOSKit errors, a few Kernel related ones and even quite a few related to the Twitter App(?).

BTW, it's a 2012, 27" base model.

Telephone support has expired and I'm a 2 hours London Underground journey away from my nearest store :/


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Sounds like the errors are syncing errors with accounts. Do you have it set up to sync emails, contacts, calendars, notes, and other things with other online services?


----------



## AboutThisMac (May 2, 2013)

Yep, I've got both Yahoo and Google syncing over Calendars/ Contacts/ Notes etc....

I've manage to pinpoint Yahoo as one of the suspects, so I've got rid of it's Calendar service. And since, the Calendar and Contacts errors have gone 

However, I'm still having frequent Kernel and WindowServer errors. 

I have no idea what was going on with Twitter errors, but have since gotten rid of the App.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What are the kernel errors you are getting?


----------



## AboutThisMac (May 2, 2013)

Heres a few;

02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: PMAP: PCID enabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: PMAP: Supervisor Mode Execute Protection enabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: Darwin Kernel Version 12.3.0: Sun Jan 6 22:37:10 PST 2013; root:xnu-2050.22.13~1/RELEASE_X86_64
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: vm_page_bootstrap: 1835438 free pages and 245330 wired pages
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: kext submap [0xffffff7f80735000 - 0xffffff8000000000], kernel text [0xffffff8000200000 - 0xffffff8000735000]
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: zone leak detection enabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: standard timeslicing quantum is 10000 us
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: standard background quantum is 2500 us
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: mig_table_max_displ = 74
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: TSC Deadline Timer supported and enabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: corecrypto kext started!
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: Running kernel space in FIPS MODE
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: Plist hmac value is 735d392b68241ef173d81097b1c8ce9ba283521626d1c973ac376838c466757d
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: Computed hmac value is 735d392b68241ef173d81097b1c8ce9ba283521626d1c973ac376838c466757d
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: corecrypto.kext FIPS integrity POST test passed!
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: corecrypto.kext FIPS AES CBC POST test passed!
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: corecrypto.kext FIPS TDES CBC POST test passed!
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: corecrypto.kext FIPS AES ECB AESNI POST test passed!
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: corecrypto.kext FIPS AES XTS AESNI POST test passed!
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: corecrypto.kext FIPS SHA POST test passed!
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: corecrypto.kext FIPS HMAC POST test passed!
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: corecrypto.kext FIPS ECDSA POST test passed!
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: corecrypto.kext FIPS DRBG POST test passed!
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: corecrypto.kext FIPS POST passed!
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=1 LocalApicId=0 Enabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=2 LocalApicId=2 Enabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=3 LocalApicId=4 Enabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=4 LocalApicId=6 Enabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=5 LocalApicId=255 Disabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=6 LocalApicId=255 Disabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=7 LocalApicId=255 Disabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleACPICPU: ProcessorId=8 LocalApicId=255 Disabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: calling mpo_policy_init for TMSafetyNet
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: Security policy loaded: Safety net for Time Machine (TMSafetyNet)
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: calling mpo_policy_init for Sandbox
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: Security policy loaded: Seatbelt sandbox policy (Sandbox)
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: calling mpo_policy_init for Quarantine
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: Security policy loaded: Quarantine policy (Quarantine)
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: Copyright (c) 1982, 1986, 1989, 1991, 1993
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: MAC Framework successfully initialized
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: using 16384 buffer headers and 10240 cluster IO buffer headers
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: IOAPIC: Version 0x20 Vectors 64:87
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: ACPI: System State [S0 S3 S4 S5]
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement: Turbo Ratios 3467
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement: (built 12:18:39 Oct 18 2012) initialization complete
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: PFM64 (36 cpu) 0xf80000000, 0x80000000
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: [ PCI configuration begin ]
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: console relocated to 0xfc0020000
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: PCI configuration changed (bridge=17 device=4 cardbus=0)
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: [ PCI configuration end, bridges 13 devices 16 ]
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleThunderboltNHIType2::setupPowerSavings - GPE based runtime power management
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleThunderboltNHIType2::start - type 2 sleep enabled
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleThunderboltNHIType2::start - SXFP method found
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: mbinit: done [96 MB total pool size, (64/32) split]
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: Pthread support ABORTS when sync kernel primitives misused
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: rooting via boot-uuid from /chosen: B1346ABC-A9A8-38CA-9C97-F53EC62DDEB2
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: Waiting on <dict ID="0"><key>IOProviderClass</key><string ID="1">IOResources</string><key>IOResourceMatch</key><string ID="2">boot-uuid-media</string></dict>
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: com.apple.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib kmod start
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: com.apple.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless kmod start
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: com.apple.AppleFSCompressionTypeZlib load succeeded
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: com.apple.AppleFSCompressionTypeDataless load succeeded
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: AppleIntelCPUPowerManagementClient: ready
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: Got boot device = IOService:/AppleACPIPlatformExpert/[email protected]/AppleACPIPCI/[email protected],2/AppleIntelPchSeriesAHCI/[email protected]/[email protected]/AppleAHCIDiskDriver/IOAHCIBlockStorageDevice/IOBlockStorageDriver/APPLE HDD WDC WD10EALX-408EA0 Media/IOGUIDPartitionScheme/[email protected]
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: BSD root: disk0s2, major 1, minor 2
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: BTCOEXIST off 
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: BRCM tunables:
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: pullmode[1] txringsize[ 256] txsendqsize[1024] reapmin[ 32] reapcount[ 128]
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: Kernel is LP64
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 11 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 15:26:31.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 12 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 15:26:32.000 kernel[0]: BCM5701Enet: Ethernet address a8:20:66:52:cc:8d
02/05/2013 15:26:32.000 kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm4331: Ethernet address 8c:2d:aa:46:20:1d
02/05/2013 15:26:32.000 kernel[0]: IO80211Controller::dataLinkLayerAttachComplete(): adding AppleEFINVRAM notification
02/05/2013 15:26:32.000 kernel[0]: IO80211Interface::efiNVRAMPublished(): 
02/05/2013 15:26:33.000 kernel[0]: USBMSC Identifier (non-unique): 000A270023640C84 0x5ac 0x1303 0x1
02/05/2013 15:26:41.657 Parallels[82]: Unloading kernel extension prl_netbridge.kext
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: Waiting for DSMOS...
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: NVDAStartup: Official
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: NVDAGK100HAL loaded and registered
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: createVirtIf(): ifRole = 1
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: in func createVirtualInterface ifRole = 1
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm4331_P2PInterface::init name <p2p0> role 1 this 0xffffff8041198800
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm4331_P2PInterface::init() <p2p> role 1
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: Created virtif 0xffffff8041198800 p2p0
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: IOBluetoothUSBDFU:robe
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: IOBluetoothUSBDFU:robe ProductID - 0x828B FirmwareVersion - 0x0032
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: [BroadcomBluetoothHCIControllerUSBTransport][start] -- completed
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: Previous Shutdown Cause: 5
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: [IOBluetoothHCIController][staticBluetoothHCIControllerTransportShowsUp] -- Received Bluetooth Controller register service notification 
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: [IOBluetoothHCIController][start] -- completed
02/05/2013 15:26:41.000 kernel[0]: [IOBluetoothHCIController::setConfigState] calling registerService
02/05/2013 15:26:42.000 kernel[0]: DSMOS has arrived
02/05/2013 15:26:42.000 kernel[0]: X86PlatformPlugin::setRingTable - No ring table found!
02/05/2013 15:26:42.000 kernel[0]: X86PlatformPlugin::configResourceHandler - Failed to set ring table!
02/05/2013 15:26:42.000 kernel[0]: [AGPM Controller] build GPUDict by Vendor10deDevice0fe0
02/05/2013 15:26:42.000 kernel[0]: macx_swapon SUCCESS
02/05/2013 15:26:42.000 kernel[0]: AirPort: Link Down on en1. Reason 1 (Unspecified).
02/05/2013 15:26:42.000 kernel[0]: en1::IO80211Interface:ostMessage bssid changed
02/05/2013 15:26:43.124 Parallels[99]: Unloading kernel extension prl_vnic.kext
02/05/2013 15:26:45.185 Parallels[109]: Unloading kernel extension prl_usb_connect.kext
02/05/2013 15:26:46.000 kernel[0]: virtual bool IOHIDEventSystemUserClient::initWithTask(task_t, void *, UInt32): Client task not privileged to open IOHIDSystem for mapping memory (e00002c1)
02/05/2013 15:26:46.714 Parallels[131]: Unloading kernel extension prl_hid_hook.kext
02/05/2013 15:26:47.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link up on en0, 1-Gigabit, Full-duplex, Symmetric flow-control, Debug [796d,0301,0de1,0300,cde1,3c00]
02/05/2013 15:26:48.680 Parallels[141]: Unloading kernel extension prl_hypervisor.kext
02/05/2013 15:26:50.530 Parallels[151]: Loading kernel extension prl_usb_connect.kext
02/05/2013 15:26:52.576 Parallels[158]: Loading kernel extension prl_hypervisor.kext
02/05/2013 15:26:54.398 Parallels[164]: Loading kernel extension prl_hid_hook.kext
02/05/2013 15:26:55.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ HypVtx.c:186 CPU is Intel
02/05/2013 15:26:55.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ HypLowCache.c:193 Low cache initialized (71040 kB for 16 VMs on 8192 MB)
02/05/2013 15:26:55.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ HypApic.c:211 Host APIC phy 0xFEE00000 lin 0xffffff81503f1000 ver 0x15
02/05/2013 15:26:55.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ HypVtd.c:3941 [vtdInit]
02/05/2013 15:26:55.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ HypVtd.c:3957 [vtdInit] VTD initialization disabled
02/05/2013 15:26:55.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ HypSMBios.c:54 Failed to find SMBios entry point
02/05/2013 15:26:55.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ HypModule.c:184 Parallels IPI irq = 0 ipi = 0(0x0)
02/05/2013 15:26:55.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ HypModule.c:194 Parallels Hypervisor 7.0.15106.786747 loaded.
02/05/2013 15:26:56.000 kernel[0]: [BNBMouseDevice::init][75.19] init is complete
02/05/2013 15:26:56.000 kernel[0]: [BNBMouseDevice::handleStart][75.19] returning 1
02/05/2013 15:26:56.000 kernel[0]: [AppleMultitouchHIDEventDriver::start] entered
02/05/2013 15:26:56.234 Parallels[170]: Loading kernel extension prl_netbridge.kext
02/05/2013 15:26:56.291 Parallels[176]: Loading kernel extension prl_vnic.kext
02/05/2013 15:26:56.000 kernel[0]: /prl_hid/ Parallels HID Helper started.
02/05/2013 15:26:56.000 kernel[0]: com.parallels.kext.prlnet 7.0.15106.786747 has started.
02/05/2013 15:26:56.348 Parallels[182]: Trying to load kernel extensions, exit status: 0
02/05/2013 15:26:56.000 kernel[0]: com.parallels.kext.vnic 7.0.15106.786747 has started.
02/05/2013 15:26:56.000 kernel[0]: [AppleMultitouchDevice::start] entered
02/05/2013 15:26:56.000 kernel[0]: com_parallels_kext_prl_vnic: created vnic0
02/05/2013 15:26:56.000 kernel[0]: com_parallels_kext_prl_vnic: created vnic1
02/05/2013 15:26:57.000 kernel[0]: vnic0: promiscuous mode enable failed
02/05/2013 15:26:57.000 kernel[0]: vnic1: promiscuous mode enable failed
02/05/2013 15:26:57.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ HypIoctls.c:779 Ioctl VT-d status: 0
02/05/2013 15:26:57.000 kernel[0]: ast_pending=0xffffff802bca74b0
02/05/2013 15:26:57.000 kernel[0]: cpu_interrupt=0xffffff802bcbea40
02/05/2013 15:26:57.000 kernel[0]: vboxdrv: fAsync=0 offMin=0xa07 offMax=0x1898
02/05/2013 15:26:57.000 kernel[0]: VBoxDrv: version 4.2.6 r82870; IOCtl version 0x1a0004; IDC version 0x10000; dev major=34
02/05/2013 15:26:58.000 kernel[0]: VBoxFltDrv: version 4.2.6 r82870
02/05/2013 15:26:58.000 kernel[0]: VBoxAdpDrv: version 4.2.6 r82870
02/05/2013 15:27:18.000 kernel[0]: CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x1000): p=408[GoogleSoftwareUp] clearing CS_VALID
02/05/2013 15:27:44.000 kernel[0]: virtual bool IOHIDEventSystemUserClient::initWithTask(task_t, void *, UInt32): Client task not privileged to open IOHIDSystem for mapping memory (e00002c1)
02/05/2013 15:38:29.000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(590) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
02/05/2013 16:01:58.000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(726) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
02/05/2013 16:03:17.000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(753) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
02/05/2013 16:26:01.000 kernel[0]: CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x1000): p=794[GoogleSoftwareUp] clearing CS_VALID
02/05/2013 16:36:56.000 kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm43xx:owerChange: System Sleep 
02/05/2013 16:36:57.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:304 powerStateWillChangeTo: flags=4 stateNumber=2
02/05/2013 16:36:57.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:309 powerStateWillChangeTo: found flag=kIOPMSleepCapability (4)
02/05/2013 16:36:58.000 kernel[0]: LE is supported - Disable LE meta event
02/05/2013 16:36:58.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link down on en0 (wol enabled, BJP 3040)
02/05/2013 16:36:58.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 11 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 16:36:58.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 12 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 16:37:02.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link up on en0, 100-Megabit, Full-duplex, No flow-control, Debug [796d,0301,0181,0000,cde1,0c00]
02/05/2013 16:37:03.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:304 powerStateDidChangeTo: flags=4 stateNumber=2
02/05/2013 16:37:03.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:309 powerStateDidChangeTo: found flag=kIOPMSleepCapability (4)
02/05/2013 16:37:03.000 kernel[0]: Wake reason: EHC1
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm43xx:owerChange: System Wake - Full Wake/ Dark Wake / Maintenance wake
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm43xx::checkInterfacePowerState: Check _pwrOffThreadCall!
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:304 powerStateWillChangeTo: flags=2 stateNumber=3
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:305 powerStateWillChangeTo: found flag=kIOPMPowerOn (2)
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:304 powerStateDidChangeTo: flags=2 stateNumber=3
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:305 powerStateDidChangeTo: found flag=kIOPMPowerOn (2)
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: Previous Sleep Cause: 5
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: The USB device HubDevice (Port 1 of Hub at 0x1d000000) may have caused a wake by issuing a remote wakeup (2)
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 11 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 12 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: TBT W (2): 0x0100 [x]
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: The USB device HubDevice (Port 8 of Hub at 0x1d100000) may have caused a wake by issuing a remote wakeup (3)
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: AppleBCM5701::selectMedium - autoselect, any duplex, EEE allowed, flow control allowed
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: The USB device BRCM20702 Hub (Port 1 of Hub at 0x1d180000) may have caused a wake by issuing a remote wakeup (3)
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link down on en0
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: The USB device Bluetooth USB Host Controller (Port 3 of Hub at 0x1d181000) may have caused a wake by issuing a remote wakeup (3)
02/05/2013 16:45:26.000 kernel[0]: HID tickle 742 ms
02/05/2013 16:45:30.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link up on en0, 1-Gigabit, Full-duplex, Symmetric flow-control, Debug [796d,2301,0de1,0300,cde1,3c00]
02/05/2013 17:33:05.000 kernel[0]: CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x1000): p=911[GoogleSoftwareUp] clearing CS_VALID
02/05/2013 17:33:17.000 kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm43xx:owerChange: System Sleep 
02/05/2013 17:33:17.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:304 powerStateWillChangeTo: flags=4 stateNumber=2
02/05/2013 17:33:17.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:309 powerStateWillChangeTo: found flag=kIOPMSleepCapability (4)
02/05/2013 17:33:18.000 kernel[0]: LE is supported - Disable LE meta event
02/05/2013 17:33:18.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link down on en0 (wol enabled, BJP 3040)
02/05/2013 17:33:18.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 11 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 17:33:22.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link up on en0, 100-Megabit, Full-duplex, No flow-control, Debug [796d,2301,0181,0000,cde1,0c00]
02/05/2013 17:33:24.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:304 powerStateDidChangeTo: flags=4 stateNumber=2
02/05/2013 17:33:24.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:309 powerStateDidChangeTo: found flag=kIOPMSleepCapability (4)
02/05/2013 17:33:24.000 kernel[0]: Wake reason: EHC1
02/05/2013 17:45:17.000 kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm43xx:owerChange: System Wake - Full Wake/ Dark Wake / Maintenance wake
02/05/2013 17:45:17.000 kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm43xx::checkInterfacePowerState: Check _pwrOffThreadCall!
02/05/2013 17:45:17.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:304 powerStateWillChangeTo: flags=2 stateNumber=3
02/05/2013 17:45:17.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:305 powerStateWillChangeTo: found flag=kIOPMPowerOn (2)
02/05/2013 17:45:17.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:304 powerStateDidChangeTo: flags=2 stateNumber=3
02/05/2013 17:45:17.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:305 powerStateDidChangeTo: found flag=kIOPMPowerOn (2)
02/05/2013 17:45:17.000 kernel[0]: Previous Sleep Cause: 5
02/05/2013 17:45:17.000 kernel[0]: The USB device HubDevice (Port 1 of Hub at 0x1d000000) may have caused a wake by issuing a remote wakeup (2)
02/05/2013 17:45:17.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 11 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 17:45:17.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 12 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 17:45:17.000 kernel[0]: The USB device iPod (Port 3 of Hub at 0x1d100000) may have caused a wake by being disconnected
02/05/2013 17:45:17.000 kernel[0]: TBT W (2): 0x0100 [x]
02/05/2013 17:45:18.000 kernel[0]: [0xffffff803fddf000](0)/(5) Device not responding
02/05/2013 17:45:18.000 kernel[0]: AppleBCM5701::selectMedium - autoselect, any duplex, EEE allowed, flow control allowed
02/05/2013 17:45:18.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link down on en0
02/05/2013 17:45:21.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link up on en0, 1-Gigabit, Full-duplex, Symmetric flow-control, Debug [796d,2301,0de1,0300,cde1,3c00]
02/05/2013 17:45:27.000 kernel[0]: Graphics suppressed 10277 ms
02/05/2013 17:45:27.000 kernel[0]: considerRebuildOfPrelinkedKernel prebuild rebuild has expired
02/05/2013 17:45:27.000 kernel[0]: USBMSC Identifier (non-unique): 000A270023640C84 0x5ac 0x1303 0x1
02/05/2013 17:45:43.000 kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm43xx:owerChange: System Sleep 
02/05/2013 17:45:43.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:304 powerStateWillChangeTo: flags=4 stateNumber=2
02/05/2013 17:45:43.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:309 powerStateWillChangeTo: found flag=kIOPMSleepCapability (4)
02/05/2013 17:45:45.000 kernel[0]: LE is supported - Disable LE meta event
02/05/2013 17:45:45.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link down on en0 (wol enabled, BJP 3040)
02/05/2013 17:45:45.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 11 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 17:45:45.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 12 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 17:45:49.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link up on en0, 100-Megabit, Full-duplex, No flow-control, Debug [796d,2301,0181,0000,cde1,0c00]
02/05/2013 17:45:50.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:304 powerStateDidChangeTo: flags=4 stateNumber=2
02/05/2013 17:45:50.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:309 powerStateDidChangeTo: found flag=kIOPMSleepCapability (4)
02/05/2013 17:45:50.000 kernel[0]: Wake reason: EHC1
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm43xx:owerChange: System Wake - Full Wake/ Dark Wake / Maintenance wake
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: AirPort_Brcm43xx::checkInterfacePowerState: Check _pwrOffThreadCall!
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:304 powerStateWillChangeTo: flags=2 stateNumber=3
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:305 powerStateWillChangeTo: found flag=kIOPMPowerOn (2)
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:304 powerStateDidChangeTo: flags=2 stateNumber=3
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: /drv/ MacModule.cpp:305 powerStateDidChangeTo: found flag=kIOPMPowerOn (2)
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: Previous Sleep Cause: 5
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: The USB device HubDevice (Port 1 of Hub at 0x1d000000) may have caused a wake by issuing a remote wakeup (2)
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 11 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: IOThunderboltSwitch(0x0)::listenerCallback - Thunderbolt HPD packet for route = 0x0 port = 12 unplug = 0
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: TBT W (2): 0x0100 [x]
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: The USB device HubDevice (Port 8 of Hub at 0x1d100000) may have caused a wake by issuing a remote wakeup (3)
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: AppleBCM5701::selectMedium - autoselect, any duplex, EEE allowed, flow control allowed
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: The USB device BRCM20702 Hub (Port 1 of Hub at 0x1d180000) may have caused a wake by issuing a remote wakeup (3)
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link down on en0
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: The USB device Bluetooth USB Host Controller (Port 3 of Hub at 0x1d181000) may have caused a wake by issuing a remote wakeup (3)
02/05/2013 17:47:24.000 kernel[0]: HID tickle 743 ms
02/05/2013 17:47:28.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link up on en0, 1-Gigabit, Full-duplex, Symmetric flow-control, Debug [796d,2301,0de1,0300,cde1,3c00]
02/05/2013 18:04:02.000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(986) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
02/05/2013 18:33:54.000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(1038) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
02/05/2013 18:38:07.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 997 [printtool]
02/05/2013 18:38:07.000 kernel[0]: (default pager): [KERNEL]: ps_allocate_cluster - send HI_WAT_ALERT
02/05/2013 18:38:07.000 kernel[0]: macx_swapon SUCCESS
02/05/2013 18:38:09.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 996 [QuickLookSatelli]
02/05/2013 18:38:09.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 988 [com.apple.hiserv]
02/05/2013 18:38:13.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 972 [com.apple.NotesM]
02/05/2013 18:38:13.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 894 [com.apple.audio.]
02/05/2013 18:38:15.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 893 [com.apple.audio.]
02/05/2013 18:38:17.000 kernel[0]: (default pager): [KERNEL]: ps_select_segment - send HI_WAT_ALERT
02/05/2013 18:38:17.000 kernel[0]: macx_swapon SUCCESS
02/05/2013 18:38:18.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 854 [com.apple.qtkits]
02/05/2013 18:38:19.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 1102 [accountsd]
02/05/2013 18:38:20.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 1122 [IMRemoteURLConne]
02/05/2013 18:38:20.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 722 [com.apple.cmio.r]
02/05/2013 18:38:21.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 617 [com.apple.ShareK]
02/05/2013 18:38:21.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 1113 [xpcd]
02/05/2013 18:38:22.000 kernel[0]: (default pager): [KERNEL]: ps_select_segment - send HI_WAT_ALERT
02/05/2013 18:38:22.000 kernel[0]: macx_swapon SUCCESS
02/05/2013 18:38:22.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 547 [rcd]
02/05/2013 18:38:22.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 477 [xpcd]
02/05/2013 18:38:23.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 1088 [CalendarAgent]
02/05/2013 18:38:23.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 476 [com.apple.speech]
02/05/2013 18:38:23.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 971 [com.apple.iCloud]
02/05/2013 18:38:24.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 461 [cfprefsd]
02/05/2013 18:38:25.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 446 [DictationIM]
02/05/2013 18:38:25.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 443 [xpcd]
02/05/2013 18:38:27.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 1115 [tccd]
02/05/2013 18:38:27.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 429 [tccd]
02/05/2013 18:38:28.000 kernel[0]: memorystatus_thread: idle exiting pid 440 [pbs]
02/05/2013 18:45:14.000 kernel[0]: CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x1000): p=1200[GoogleSoftwareUp] clearing CS_VALID
02/05/2013 18:57:20.000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(1229) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
02/05/2013 18:58:22.000 kernel[0]: (default pager): [KERNEL]: default_pager_backing_store_monitor - send LO_WAT_ALERT
02/05/2013 18:58:24.000 kernel[0]: macx_swapoff SUCCESS
02/05/2013 19:03:20.000 kernel[0]: CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x1000): p=1272[ksadmin] clearing CS_VALID
02/05/2013 19:03:25.000 kernel[0]: CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x1000): p=1276[ksadmin] clearing CS_VALID
02/05/2013 19:43:58.000 kernel[0]: CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x1000): p=1388[GoogleSoftwareUp] clearing CS_VALID
02/05/2013 19:45:44.000 kernel[0]: AppleBCM5701Ethernet: 0 1 BCM5701Enet::replaceOrCopyPacket worked after N tries
02/05/2013 20:23:03.000 kernel[0]: Limiting closed port RST response from 270 to 250 packets per second
02/05/2013 20:32:51.000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(1532) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
02/05/2013 20:38:16.000 kernel[0]: USBF:	17403.627	AppleUSBEHCI[0xffffff803fdb0000]::Found a transaction which hasn't moved in 5 seconds on bus 0x1d, timing out! (Addr: 7, EP: 2)
02/05/2013 20:42:40.000 kernel[0]: CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x1000): p=1606[GoogleSoftwareUp] clearing CS_VALID
02/05/2013 20:59:50.000 kernel[0]: (default pager): [KERNEL]: ps_select_segment - send HI_WAT_ALERT
02/05/2013 20:59:50.000 kernel[0]: macx_swapon SUCCESS
02/05/2013 21:07:46.000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(1737) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
02/05/2013 21:10:17.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link down on en0
02/05/2013 21:10:18.000 kernel[0]: en1: 802.11d country code set to 'TW'.
02/05/2013 21:10:18.000 kernel[0]: en1: Supported channels 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 56 60 64 100 104 108 112 116 120 124 128 132 136 140 149 153 157 161 165
02/05/2013 21:10:20.000 kernel[0]: MacAuthEvent en1 Auth result for: 12:81:d8:5d:95:32 MAC AUTH succeeded
02/05/2013 21:10:20.000 kernel[0]: wlEvent: en1 en1 Link UP virtIf = 0
02/05/2013 21:10:20.000 kernel[0]: AirPort: Link Up on en1
02/05/2013 21:10:20.000 kernel[0]: en1: BSSID changed to 12:81:d8:5d:95:32
02/05/2013 21:10:20.000 kernel[0]: en1::IO80211Interface:ostMessage bssid changed
02/05/2013 21:11:04.000 kernel[0]: wlEvent: en1 en1 Link DOWN virtIf = 0
02/05/2013 21:11:04.000 kernel[0]: AirPort: Link Down on en1. Reason 8 (Disassociated because station leaving).
02/05/2013 21:11:04.000 kernel[0]: en1::IO80211Interface:ostMessage bssid changed
02/05/2013 21:11:07.000 kernel[0]: MacAuthEvent en1 Auth result for: 00:8e:f2:bf:63:33 MAC AUTH succeeded
02/05/2013 21:11:07.000 kernel[0]: wlEvent: en1 en1 Link UP virtIf = 0
02/05/2013 21:11:07.000 kernel[0]: AirPort: Link Up on en1
02/05/2013 21:11:07.000 kernel[0]: en1: BSSID changed to 00:8e:f2:bf:63:33
02/05/2013 21:11:07.000 kernel[0]: en1::IO80211Interface:ostMessage bssid changed
02/05/2013 21:11:07.000 kernel[0]: AirPort: RSN handshake complete on en1
02/05/2013 21:14:30.000 kernel[0]: wlEvent: en1 en1 Link DOWN virtIf = 0
02/05/2013 21:14:30.000 kernel[0]: AirPort: Link Down on en1. Reason 8 (Disassociated because station leaving).
02/05/2013 21:14:30.000 kernel[0]: en1::IO80211Interface:ostMessage bssid changed
02/05/2013 21:14:52.000 kernel[0]: Ethernet [AppleBCM5701Ethernet]: Link up on en0, 1-Gigabit, Full-duplex, Symmetric flow-control, Debug [796d,2301,0de1,0300,cde1,3c00]
02/05/2013 21:23:19.000 kernel[0]: CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x1000): p=1917[ksadmin] clearing CS_VALID
02/05/2013 21:23:27.000 kernel[0]: HFS: Vol: Flash Player Very Low Disk: freeblks: 0, dangerlimit: 90
02/05/2013 21:41:23.000 kernel[0]: CODE SIGNING: cs_invalid_page(0x1000): p=2009[GoogleSoftwareUp] clearing CS_VALID

And this Safari one which is very frequent;

02/05/2013 15:29:31.977 Safari[485]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Okay, pretty much everything is normal. That's not an error log, that's a system report log. Every time a process does something, it's recorded in that log. I do see some large gaps, was the Mac asleep at times? Also, do you have network issues? The wired and wireless connections were having lots of drops. If your network connection keeps falling out, that can make things hang if something needed a connection, and the Mac was trying to get one.


----------



## AboutThisMac (May 2, 2013)

Not asleep, I've just taken selections from different times to avoid making it too long.

I'm connected via Ethernet, because I'm having trouble with VirginMedias wireless router  (They're notorious for it)

Anyways, if they're normal, there must be another reason for sudden RAM drops. From 1GB and above down to 5 - 10MB instantaneously, requires a restart after that happens.

But thanks for your replies


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How much RAM is installed on this Mac? How much free hard drive space is there? How often do you restart it? If you have problems with the wireless, be sure to turn the AirPort card off so that it doesn't keep trying to connect and thus take up resources.


----------



## AboutThisMac (May 2, 2013)

It's a 2012 27" Base....That's 8GB memory and a 1TB HDD w/ about 800GB still free....Turned off at night/restarted in the morning.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What programs do you have starting at boot and login of the problem account?


----------



## AboutThisMac (May 2, 2013)

I usually only have iTunes helper and Mail open, however, pressing shift whilst logging on (disables items) doesn't remedy it.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

My best guess is that there is something corrupt in the user preferences for that account, since a new account doesn't have those issues. Perhaps migrating to a new account would be the least painful thing to do. But despite the distance, a trip to Apple may be best.


----------

